# Cutting fiberglass arrows



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

I have done it with a dremel with cut off wheel worked fine


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

Can use a dremal with a reinforced cut off wheel at high speed to cut them.


----------



## ncpatriot (Sep 18, 2010)

Well, I bought 4 of these for her & they are a bit stiff. They flop pretty badly. They are marked "up to 30 lbs". May be good when she starts pulling 30 lbs. Her bow is about 20 & is a comfortable pull for her. Other wood kiddie arrows we have are not any better. I think I will try to make her a few from 1/4" dowels and see how they fly. I have a handful of those goose feathers now & will order some nocks & points. I would notch the tip but 1/4 is pretty thin to be split & notched.


----------



## cncjerry (Jun 28, 2011)

Try a heavier tip on the glass arrows or even drop something down the kock end and see how they fly. There are imits, though. 

Steve's archery arrows (great guy by the way) has a brand called Rug Rats. They are for light bows and I think they are epoxy fiber, nt carbn. You can buy epoxy fiber directly from TAP Plastics in various metric sizes though they have them listed at the decimal inch equivalent.


----------



## ncpatriot (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't think a heavier tip would help. They start off flying to the left & flopping up & down over a 10-15 yard flight. I'm sure a bit lighter arrow would fly straighter. 

I looked up Steve's & found no mention of the Rug Rat arrows. Are they known by any other name?


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

I have been using easton powerflight 500s for my kids. They are really light and 500 spine is plenty stiff for thier 10# draws. I have them cut to 22" and have 1.5" sheild cut mini blazers and 80 grain glue in target points. These aee really cheap and fly great! The fiberglass arrows i tried for them were all way too heavy and rubbery.


----------

